# hss928,wet slushy snow test,,no clogging here,plus 5 deg's



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Been raining here on west coast of Nl for 2 days ,plus 5 deg's right now,,, raining out,,, snow is slushy,,wet and heavy,,,, we lost maybe a foot or 2 or more of snow,,,,so I just went out this moring to try the hss 928 in the wet snow to see if it would clog compared to the new 2016-17's Hondas,,,,,, no clogging at all very impessed with the blower,, bare with me,, was a bit hard to video and use blower the same time and had to wipe screen off in one section where it got wet,last week I used tremclad gloss paint with a brush on the augers and inside the chute,,, it finnally dried as it goes on very thick out of the can,,your supposed to use paint thinner with it but I always use right out of the can like it is,,goes on real nice and think,and lasts longer on the augers and chute,,, I did all my Hondas over the years with it,,however in colder weather it can take days even with heat on it to cure and dry good,,


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

This looks like a 2015 model, HSS 928 before the major changes. I have one of these and in 3 seasons I have never had a clog in any conditions. I do have an impellor kit installed and spray with silicon before each use. Down here in Yarmouth we get more slush than dry snow. I do 12 driveways of all types each snow event. Clogging is a non event with the(canadian) HSS 928 2015 yr model. Ive been out when its raining so hard the water is running down the streets. They are pretty much same as the HS 928 Appears the 2016 -17 is a whole other animal.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Interesting about Tremclad, it may only be available in Canada. I Google it and seems Rust-Oleum uses it in their paint and distributes it but it's not available on eBay, Amazon, Walmart, home depot, Lowes.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Prime said:


> This looks like a 2015 model, HSS 928 before the major changes. I have one of these and in 3 seasons I have never had a clog in any conditions. I do have an impellor kit installed and spray with silicon before each use. Down here in Yarmouth we get more slush than dry snow. I do 12 driveways of all types each snow event. Clogging is a non event with the(canadian) HSS 928 2015 yr model. Ive been out when its raining so hard the water is running down the streets. They are pretty much same as the HS 928 Appears the 2016 -17 is a whole other animal.


Yes she is the old style 2015,,,, I have a nice few buddys who last year bought the new style 2016 when they came out and a few more bought them this year,,,, they are very dissappointed in the performance in the 724 and 928s,, they are previous Honda owners,,, I think about 15 of the boys brought them back for refunds and some more of the boys brought them back and they boosted the governor up on some,,,, some performed better while others stayed the same,, slow,,boggy and clogging up,,,,,, they either went with the Yamaha yt 624 or the 1028 after bringing the new Hondas back,,,,Yamaha is also sold at the same place as Honda,,,,,,,most of the people who bought new stlye hondas never had a honda before so they didnt really notice a performance issue until later on,the last 2 years Yamaha has out sold Honda more then ever before because of the issues with the new style Hondas,,, normally around here here Honda is sold out every year by the end of dec,but not in last few winters,,, they have a load of hondas left at the shop that are brand new they can t sell and also brand new ,used for a few hours or a few days and brought back for their money back or towards the Yamaha,,, and some of the boys I sold them used Hondas from 2014 and down again, my plan was to get a new honda when they 1st came out,,,im glad i never now but this year the plan was to get the new 1028 in oct,,,,i had a brand new yt 624 in feb of last year but sold it 2 weeks later,,, great fun little machine,performed awesome but bucket was to small and the 6 was a little under powered so I went to another base 928 I picked up in mint shape,,,but by fluke just a few days before I went to go get my yamaha 1028 my buddy called me up asked me to sell his hss 928,,i sell quite a few used ones here in winter in last few years,,,, big market for them,,,so when he brought it to me she was the 2015 hss 928 he payed $5200,used it 6 hours,that winter,showroom condition,,now it has 82 hours, he had a buddy who was selling a quad attachment with a honda 15hp engine on it for $2500,,,,,so worked out good I bought it for $2500,,steal of a deal,,to good to resell even though I had someone lined up to buy it for $3800,,,,,,I put my mint 2004 Honda 928,,, base model up for sale same day for $2500 and 15 mins later a guy called and came 4 hours away from up St Anthony up the coast and bought my old one,,never even tried to bargain a price,,, so it worked out perfect,, heres a few pics of my 2004 I bought in feb of last year after I sold the new yamaha 624,, it was never used and I modded the chute handle up higher,,,,,,,take a look at my old neighbours new 2016 724 in the video I took last year,,, the 1st one sold at the shop he bought it,,, I have since moved up the road from him,,, he traded it this year on a 2017 yt 624 yamaha like I had ,he was impressed with my yamaha 624 I had last year,, turn up your volume and listen to it


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Interesting about Tremclad, it may only be available in Canada. I Google it and seems Rust-Oleum uses it in their paint and distributes it but it's not available on eBay, Amazon, Walmart, home depot, Lowes.


Rust -oleum should be the same or just as close as Tremclad,,,,, if you have a canadian tire store where you are they sell tremclad also,,,,, what evr one you buy get gloss black and if you do the inner chute buy fire red and a few paint brushes


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

chaulky45 said:


> Rust -oleum should be the same or just as close as Tremclad,,,,, if you have a canadian tire store where you are they sell tremclad also,,,,, what evr one you buy get gloss black and if you do the inner chute buy fire red and a few paint brushes


I like to get as close to the original color as I can before I venture off.

A recent poster was using POR-15 Hardnose paint for the auger and impeller blades because of the durability. It is an epoxy paint which means it may be 2 parts.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I like to get as close to the original color as I can before I venture off.
> 
> A recent poster was using POR-15 Hardnose paint for the auger and impeller blades because of the durability. It is an epoxy paint which means it may be 2 parts.


Very well could be,,, use what ever you think is best or heard works best from people who used it,,,,,all I used for years was tremclad,,been on the market as far as I can remember way back in the 80's,,, I used it on several blower augers and stood up 2 winters without falling or peeling off,,,,, the same paint people would buy in black to paint their cars and trucks with,,,diluted of course to spray out of the paint gun,,, it used to be some shiny long lasting paint on cars and trucks ,,,some still use it today,,, not on newer vehicles but some older ones that needed some paint tlc


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> Very well could be,,, use what ever you think is best or heard works best from people who used it,,,,,all I used for years was tremclad,,been on the market as far as I can remember way back in the 80's,,, I used it on several blower augers and stood up 2 winters without falling or peeling off,,,,, the same paint people would buy in black to paint their cars and trucks with,,,diluted of course to spray out of the paint gun,,, it used to be some shiny long lasting paint on cars and trucks ,,,some still use it today,,, not on newer vehicles but some older ones that needed some paint tlc


Ive always used tremclad. Great rusty metal paint. I have used it to paint some older fixer up vehicles in the past. The green looked pretty good on my old S-10 Did a jeep cherokee in the brown. Usually dont get as many paint problems as you get with car paint. I see a lot of trucks around painted with the flat black.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Interesting about Tremclad, it may only be available in Canada. I Google it and seems Rust-Oleum uses it in their paint and distributes it but it's not available on eBay, Amazon, Walmart, home depot, Lowes.


JLawrence,,, heres what the augers looked like with 2 coats and inside of chute with 2 coats


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Prime said:


> Ive always used tremclad. Great rusty metal paint. I have used it to paint some older fixer up vehicles in the past. The green looked pretty good on my old S-10 Did a jeep cherokee in the brown. Usually dont get as many paint problems as you get with car paint. I see a lot of trucks around painted with the flat black.


Yip the green was /is a nice color on vehicles as the black is,,,, lasts way longer and way better thicker shine then the newer base coat.clearcoat these days which is to thin on new vehicles,,,,black has a deep thick shine,,,, as for flat black, well its flat,lol,,, but out lasts most paints,lol


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

chaulky45 said:


> JLawrence,,, heres what the augers looked like with 2 coats and inside of chute with 2 coats


Chaulky - Beautiful job. I have a couple of rooms that need something. How's this work on walls? I have 3 St. Bernards and they shake their heads and it flies!

Again, really nice. Was this sprayed on? Because it looks so smooth.

Now you've embarrassed me because I don't think I can make it look that nice.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Chaulky - Beautiful job. I have a couple of rooms that need something. How's this work on walls? I have 3 St. Bernards and they shake their heads and it flies!
> 
> Again, really nice. Was this sprayed on? Because it looks so smooth.
> 
> Now you've embarrassed me because I don't think I can make it look that nice.


lol,,,,no I was straight out of the can put on with a paint brush,,normally you have to use paint thinner to thin it down because it is so thick in the can,,I just use it like it is,,as for walls I dont know guess you would have to try it out,lol


----------

